# new grow room need some help HELP ME



## ausguy (May 27, 2008)

hi i am new to this website and i am new to growing. so i need some help, can some one please help me. here is the dimentions of the room i want to start growing in is 4 metres long by 3.5 metres wide by 2.4 metres high. what would the best system be for this room.

thanks guys can you get back to me asap


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 27, 2008)

go soil in 3gallon containers

get the best light you can afford.   1000w if you can

get the best ph/tds meter you can afford.

very simple


----------



## ausguy (May 27, 2008)

wot about watering ??? and all that?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 27, 2008)

first things first.

get the right equipment.

go to this forums home page and watch the how to grow VIDEO.
Video is worth a BILLION words..


----------



## ms4ms (May 27, 2008)

hey ausguy, welcome to the site and to growing. My suggestion is that you read as much as you can on this site. Pick a "strain" of mj and your off.In the first few pages of this site there are many tutorials to get you going. Have your room done and lites up and all that before you germ your seeds. Watering will become second nature when you find what you and your plants like.I am every other day right now. The lights are determined by the size of your room.If you can afford hps i would go with that as they are much better lites. Mj is a very forgiving plant so give it a go.There are many many PRO's on this board of education.


----------



## ChatNoir (May 27, 2008)

I would recommend a closet, one CF lamp for starting and adding more as you go, go simple start with five plants, and expect two of them to pass away otherwise you'll need around 10 CF lamps which would cost you 50$ for 30W ones... Start with plastic glasses, pass to coke bottles then 12 litre pots.


----------



## ausguy (May 27, 2008)

money is nota problem i haveafair bit of money to spend on this. thanks for your help so far guys


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

Than i say go get yourself a couple grow tent's, one for veg one for flower.. Grab 2 6" inline vortex fan's "exhaust", 2 6" carbon scrubber's "smell", air cooled hood's "temps", a 600W HPS "Flower",  a 600W MH "Veg", Blue-Lab PH meter, Blue-Lab PPM meter... Thin you have the option on going with soil vs hydro... Id go hydro but every one is dif. If you go hydro get your self some 1" rockwool, 4" rockwool, and 6"X3' rock wool slabs, trays, pvc, pump, drippers, ionic nutrients.... If you go soil grab some Jiffy-7 starter pellets, 16oz party cups, 1gal, 3gal, 5gal pots, pro mix/fox farms soil, ionic nutrients.... There are so many options its unbelievable.. These options are for if you are ready to drop some dough on a good reliable system that creates amazing results...

check out the sites to buy stuff...
www.horticulturesource.com
www.htgsupply.com
www.discount-hydro.com


----------



## Firepower (May 27, 2008)

i would suggest doing some serious reading of the grow guides and check out some of the journals that you find will be closest to your grow and start by using that as samples, everybodies budget, situations and variables are different here, although we all can suggest you would be better off setting up your grow room based on your needs, once you have the basic setup figured out, come back and we can help the rest of the way, Good Luck.. :aok:


----------



## greenfriend (May 29, 2008)

go to the "i grow chronic" videos on youtube. they were very helpful when i started growing.  another good option for your size grow is an ebb and flow hydroponic system. good luck!


----------

